# Mechanical properties of steel St60



## mohameedmm (13 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

ارجو منكم المساعده 

Mechanical properties of steel (St60) SI units

Ultimate strength:
Yield strength:
B.H.N: 
Modulus of Elasticity:
Elastic limit:
Elongation:
Poisson’s Ratio:
Limit value of elastic strain:

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hanygah (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Density (×1000 kg/m3)7.7-8.03 25 Poisson's Ratio0.27-0.3025 Elastic Modulus (GPa)190-21025 Tensile Strength (Mpa)115825Yield Strength (Mpa)1034 Elongation (%)15 Reduction in Area (%)53 Hardness (HB)33525 


----------



## عمراياد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

St 60-2


----------



## mohameedmm (13 نوفمبر 2012)

hanygah قال:


> Density (×1000 kg/m3)7.7-8.0325Poisson's Ratio0.27-0.3025Elastic Modulus (GPa)190-21025Tensile Strength (Mpa)115825Yield Strength (Mpa)1034 Elongation (%)15 Reduction in Area (%)53 Hardness (HB)33525 



اشكرك بشده و لكن يوجد بعض الخصائص مثل 
Ultimate strength:
B.H.N: 
Elastic limit:
Limit value of elastic strain:

و عندي سؤال ما هي دلاله رقم 25 ؟؟​


----------



## hanygah (14 نوفمبر 2012)

25 دى درجة الحرارة 
Ultimate strength نفس معنى ال Tensile Strength 

B.H.N دة اختصار 
[h=2]Brinell Hardness Number[/h] وبتحسبة من معادلة ودة موقع هيحسبهولك مباشرة 
Brinell Hardness Test


Elastic limit=Yield Strength


   


----------



## mohameedmm (19 نوفمبر 2012)

hanygah قال:


> 25 دى درجة الحرارة
> Ultimate strength نفس معنى ال Tensile Strength
> 
> B.H.N دة اختصار
> ...



اشكرك بشده و اعتذر لعدم معرفتي بهذه الاشياء لاننى تخصص هندسة صناعيه و لكني ااخذ ماده خارج التخصص و لا اعلم عنها اى شئ.. اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------

